# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  Knochendichtemessung mit Q-CT als Kassenleistung?

## Carola-Elke

Hallo lieber fachkundige Mitstreiter,

verschiedentlich wurde im Forum die Meinung vertreten, dass zur Knochendichtemessung bei Verdacht auf Osteoporose eine Untersuchung des Status mittels "Q-CT" die beste sei.

Da ein betroffener gesetzlich Versicherter PK-Patient durch eine eher ablehnende Haltung seiner Ärzteschaft verunsichert ist, wüsste ich gerne, ob diese Q-CT-Untersuchung eine anerkannte Kassenleistung ist und mit welcher Begründung ein PK-Patient im Alter von bald Mitte 60 Jahren mit chronischen Rückenbeschwerden eine Überweisung zum Q-CT von welchem seiner Ärzte erhalten kann. Degenerative Knochenbrüche, die eine solche Untersuchung problemloser rechtfertigen würden, sind in seiner Vorgeschichte nicht bekannt.

Der Patient ist wegen seines PK vor ca. 3 Jahren 3D-konformal bestrahlt worden und sein PSA-Wert hat sich inzwischen um die 1,5 ng/ml eingependelt. 

Anlass zur Frage bieten vermutlich degenerative Rückenbeschwerden und eine Vorladung des Versorgungsamtes, das bereits 3 Jahre nach der durchgeführten Bestrahlungstherapie den damals zuerkannten GdB einer erneuten medizinischen Überprüfung unterziehen möchte. 
Für den arbeitslosen Kassenpatienten beutet dies, dass er neuere medizinische Unterlagen vorlegen muss, die seinen bisherigen GdB bestätigen könnten, denn sein allgemeines Befinden ist außerdem durch weitere internistische und orthopädische Erkrankungen stark reduziert.

Die Informationen zur Messung der Knochendichte aus dem KISP sind uns bekannt. Es wäre sehr hilfreich, wenn jemand von Euch weiterführende aussagekräftige, bzw. praxisbezogene Antworten geben könnte.


Viele Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Urologe

Hallo,
Knochendichtemessung ist NUR Kassenleistung, wenn eine pathologische Fraktur bekannt ist. Dann wird die DEXA bezahlt. Die qCT in keinem Fall,

Gruss
fs

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo fs und danke für die eher enttäuschend anmutende Antwort.

Ich hatte die Vorgeschichte des Betroffenen mit internistischen und orthopädischen, degenerativen Begleiterkrankungen angeführt, weil in der von Dr. Strum im KIPS enthaltenen Vergleichsstudie folgender interessanter Aspekt enthalten ist, der eigentlich das Q-CT in solchen Fällen für gerechtfertigt erscheinen lässt:




> http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...ml/dia_kd.html
> 
> Schlussfolgerungen: Das Q-CT ist der Dexa-Methode zur Beurteilung der Knochendichte bei Patienten mit Prostata-Karzinom im mittlerem oder höherem Alter überlegen. 
> *Die Dexa-Methode, die als sogenannter goldener Standart in der Knochendichtemessung angesehen wird, wird signifikant durch entzündliche Gelenksveränderungen und Gefäßverkalkungen beeinflußt und normalisiert" so die aktuelle Knochendichte.* 
> Wegen der überragenden Bedeutung der Knochenintegrität im natürlichen Verlauf der Prostatakrebserkrankung sollte die quantitative Computertomographie (Q-CT) zur Bestimmung der Knochendichte die bevorzugte Untersuchungsmethode sein.


Bei dem anfragenden Betroffenen liegen sowohl bekannte entzündliche Gelenksveränderungen, als auch erhebliche Gefäßverkalkungen vor. 

Soviel ich weiss, ist Helmut2 auch Kassenpatient. 
Vielleicht könnte er dazu Näheres beitragen.

Viele Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Urologe

Hallo Carola,

das qCT bestimmt die Dichte nur in der Wirbelsäule und dort ist sie aus technischen Gründen auch genauer als die DEXA - hat aber eine erheblich höhere Strahlenbelastung zur Folge.

Die DEXA kann jeden Knochen messen (auch den wichtigen Schenkelhals und den Radius = Armknochen), der u.U. gefährdet ist.
Die Strahlenbelastung dabei ist so gering, dass die MTA ohne Schutz direkt daneben stehen darf!

Die Kosten unterscheiden sich nur unwesentlich - 40 - 50 Euro für eine Untersuchung. 

Wenn ich denke, was hier im Forum sonst an Nebentherapien (MCP, Granatapfel ... ) ausgegeben wird - wäre es viel sinnvoller, wenn sich JEDER mit PK und HT einer Knochendichte-Bestimmung unterziehen würde - mit ggf. entsprechender Konsequenz einer Therapie. Kontrolle frühestens nach 1-2 Jahren.

Osteoporosebehandlung ist für mich in der PK-Behandlung essentiell, der osteoporotische Knochen schüttet Wachstumsfaktoren (VEGF, IGF-1...) aus, die vor allem die hormonunabhängigen PK-Anteile zum Wachsen anregen!

Gruss
fs

----------


## Helmut.2

Liebe Carola-Elke, sehr geehrter Herr Dr. F.S.

normal muß man die Knochendichte selbst bezahlen, es ist so wie Dr. F.S. hier schreibt Aber es gibt eine Ausnahme! Wenn man einen oder mehrere Knochenbrüche sprich Frakturen hatte, nur dann übernimmt die Kasse die Kosten.

Da ich das Pech hatte am 19.09.04 einen Oberarmkopffraktur zu erleiden, bekomme ich jetzt wenigsten die Knochendichtemessung von der Kasse bezahlt.

Ich habe immer darauf bestanden, daß die Messung mit q-CT durchgeführt wird und die Ärzte die eine Überweisung ausstellen, hätten natürlich es mit DEXA durchführen lassen wollen, ich habe mich durchgesetzt.

Am Montag gehen wir, meine Frau und ich nach der Klinikum Großhaden dort wir über die VdK eine DEXA durchgeführt, kostet für Mitglieder der VdK 15 , somit habe ich dann einen vergleich mit meinem q-CT und DEXA nehme aber hierzu auch meine Bilder von den Knochenszintigrammen 2007 und 2006 mit, damit Herr Prof. gleich Bescheid weiß mit wem Er es zu tun hat!

Alle Karten auf den Tisch, ich werde darüber berichten.

Mit lieben Grüssen
Helmut

----------


## Carola-Elke

Noch einmal vielen Dank für die weiterführende und interessante Antwort, lieber fs, 

denn die Entscheidung für DEXA oder ein Q-CT fällt bei Arbeitslosigkeit nicht leicht, wenn man die Untersuchung selbst bezahlen muss, sie auf der anderen Seite jedoch für ein Anerkenntnis des Versorgungsamt den Richtlinien zur offiziellen Osteoporosediagnostik entsprechen muss und medizinisch trotzdem das Q-CT bei den Begleiterkrankungen u.U. aussagefähiger wäre. 

Der Betroffene bedankt sich ebenfalls herzlich und wird drüber schlafen, bevor er sich endgültig entscheidet.





> Ich habe immer darauf bestanden, daß die Messung mit q-CT durchgeführt wird und die Ärzte die eine Überweisung ausstellen, hätten natürlich es mit DEXA durchführen lassen wollen, ich habe mich durchgesetzt.
> 
> Am Montag gehen wir, meine Frau und ich nach der Klinikum Großhaden dort wir über die VdK eine DEXA durchgeführt, kostet für Mitglieder der VdK 15 , somit habe ich dann einen vergleich mit meinem q-CT und DEXA nehme aber hierzu auch meine Bilder von den Knochenszintigrammen 2007 und 2006 mit, damit Herr Prof. gleich Bescheid weiß mit wem Er es zu tun hat!
> 
> *Alle Karten auf den Tisch, ich werde darüber berichten.*
> 
> Mit lieben Grüssen
> Helmut


Lieber Helmut,

*Du bist prima!* 

Danke Dir sehr für Deine Aufmerksamkeit, und ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei den folgenden Gesprächen mit Deinen Ärzten. Hoffentlich ist Dein Befund soweit in Ordnung!

Schöne Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, Liebe Carola-Elke,

ich gebe doch meine Erfahrung gerne weiter.

Als ich das 1. mal das war 28.01.2004 meine Knochendichte Messung hatte, wurde es in der Klinik Bad Reichhall durchgeführt eine Gemeinschaftspraxis in der Klinik.

Das war vor meinem Unfall, da kostete die q-CT Messung, auf der Rechnung stand "Osteodensitometrie mittels CT" Sage und Scheibe 31,48  ich glaube billiger hätte ich es nirgens bekommen können.

Da Herr Dr. F.E. nur noch Privat behandelt ist mir eine Fahrt nach Bad Reichenhall doch etwas zu kostbillig.

Mach es Gut meine Liebe
Helmut

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Carola,

auch ich habe trotz bekannter Metastasen, meine Knochendichte bezahlen müssen. Eine erneute Überprüfung würde, nachdem Osteoporose festgestellt wurde vermutlich die Kasse zahlen. Diese wäre evtl, wegen der Metastasen erschwert, ich habe dies in meinem zusätzlichen Informationen beschrieben. Ich kann nur den stark Metastasierten empfehlen, rechtzeitig eine QCT vornehmen zu lassen.

Gruß Hans

----------

